# July 29 fishing with Angler 1 - crew needed



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Tuesday, July 29 is my birthday and I am looking into booking a trip with Capt Gene (Angler 1). I need several more people to fill out the boat, so please PM me if you are interested. This would be a charter, so charter rates will apply.

If you are not familiar with Capt Gene, he operates a 36' Contender and is a bluewater fishing machine. If the conditions are good we will head very deep for wahoo, kings, dorado, snapper, grouper, AJs, ling and whatever else we can find. for more info check out his website http://www.coastalcharteradventures.com/

Thanks!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

man i am on days that week or i would love to go!!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Same here. (On Days) 
I sure would like to get myself and 5 others to book Eugene.


----------

